# Shotgun length



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I picked up new gun cabinet this weekend and am making some shelves for it.

Could anyone let me know how long their full length shotgun is? I want to make sure I leave adequate space for one, but I don't have one in my collection (yet) to measure.

Thanks in advance. :smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I've had one that was about 40 inches.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

That's a good enough guide for my purposes. Thanks!!! :smt023


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

It all depends.

Action of gun, gauge, and barrel lengths will yield much different OAL's.

I'm not at home to measure, but I'm quite sure 40" doesn't cover most of my semi 12 gauges.

I think 50" is a more realistic length.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

52 inches on my dove gun and about 30 inches on my people gun


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I went with about 44 inches on the bottom, which left me about 10 inches on top for handguns & some accessories. If I get a longer gun, I'll notch out the shelf - or get a new safe/cabinet. But for now, I still have room to grow. :smt023


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice. 
Is that a Model 60 i see?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

niadhf said:


> Nice.
> Is that a Model 60 i see?


Close. Its a Model 99 - a precursor to the Model 60, but the stock is walnut and the bolt doesn't lock open (a bit of a pain in the butt sometimes). The one in the middle is a MAS 36, and the one on the right is my newest - a Marlin 336. The handguns are on the top shelf.

I'm happy with the way this turned out. I got the cabinet for $40 from a guy on Craigslist and spent another $10 for shelf liner, hooks and bungee cords at Lows. The wood came from my scrap pile in the basement. So for $50, I got a nice looking, lockable cabinet that will give me and my wife lots of piece of mind since the baby is getting more and more active and curious. And it leaves me with lots of room to grow!


----------

